# Name That Molly, lol



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I got a new Molly for my tank the other day and she seems to be fitting in well, I'm just not sure what type/colour to call her, so would love some feedback on that. She also needs a name.. and I'm thinking maybe a pirate-theme just because she's got one dark eye.


----------



## Fugu604 (Feb 14, 2013)

You should name her OneEyeWillie or Captain Morgana or Frank.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Captain No-beard lol  oooh oooh how about pirate fish #3 now you just need 2 more:bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Tigger....T-I Double GER ER


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

How about "Polly", to go with the pirate theme


----------

